# Severe dog attack on my block



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

For the last 6 months I have had nothing but issues with this one dog. Its a flat coated ret. Possibly some Newfie mixed in. An older guy in his 50's walks him everyday. He thinks hes cool tho. When I walk Lincoln I am kind enough to cross the street when i see him coming..why? His dog is severely dog aggressive. What bothers me is he actually encourages it. When we pass each other and I am by myself with my dog he will tell his dog to "Sick em Boy" and allow his dog to lunge aggressively at the end of the leash practically dragging him to me to get to my dog. So, he has nipped a couple dogs etc

Thursday I had a bunch of kids come to my door and asked me if I knew where that black dog lived. I pointed out the house, and they told me the guy allowed his dog to attack a 5 month old Shepherd mix puppy. The puppy was on her front yard, saw this dog (who should be muzzled), ran up to him to play and the guy told his dog to attack and this dog grabbed the pup by her neck and shook his head back and forth. Then grabbed her front leg and did the same thing only to break her leg. The guy sat there with a smile on his face, holding the leash. Didnt try to stop the fight..nothing. Then when the owner of the puppy pulled them apart the guy vanished. Yes the puppy was off leash, but here the law states that the owner of the attacking dog is automatically liable regardless if the other dog was off leash unless the other dog was provoking it and the other dog was defending itself which this was clearly not the case. 

The owners of the puppy reported it to the City after getting his address off me. The vet bill is at $3,000 and she still needs a $2,700 surgery to repair her front leg which is being done Monday. They are going to ask the guy to pay the vet bill and if he doesnt (which he legally must) they are taking him to small claims court...and I told them give the City personalle my name and phone and I will tell them the issues I have had with this guy and him telling his dog to bite. I told them if they need witnesses to attest her dog did not provoke the attack I would go to court for them and speak on their behalf as well as the people who witnessed this attack. He may pull the "Her dog started it" act. But this puppy LOVES other dogs..she doesnt have a mean bone in her body.

Needed to get this out, so hope for this puppy she comes through this mentally scar free and isnt scared or reactive to other dogs...

This guy sickens me..who would let an adult dog attack a 5 month old puppy and not do anything about it. If my dog did that he would be corrected into the middle of next week...but to actually tell his dog too attack? UGH


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

omg....if that was my puppy, I would have MURDERED that guy right there and then! Well...I wouldn't have. I'd have been more intent on getting the puppy to the vet, but after that, I would have personally went to his house and throw a massive rock in his face while screaming "HOW DO YOU LIKE IT?!" Then I'd shoot him in the knee while screaming "HOW DO YOU %$#^ING LIKE IT?!"

That sickens me. It'll be sweet justice when this guy has to pay the $6000 in vet bills. I hope they jack up the prices on him, too. Maybe they'll force him to pay for training for the dog to undue any mental damages done to it? The saddest part is that he LET his dog do this...He LET his dog become this monstrosity, but who is going to pay the ULTIMATE price? The poor dog. That is so disgusting. It makes me so mad. I really wish I could punch this guy in his ugly mug. If I were a witness to the scene, I would have, just because the owner wouldn't have been able to (taking care of the pup and all). Then I'd tell the cops "I was trying to get the dogs apart and accidentally elbowed him in the face." Who do you think they'd believe? Think anyone would tell the cops what REALLY happened? He deserves it, and so much more.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like he has some serious mental issues, I wouldnt be suprised if he trained the dog to attack other dogs, people are pretty twisted nowadays. Hopefully things will work out for the best for the puppy and his owners and the stupid owner will pay the fees and get some counseling.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

OMG, that is SICK!! I'm so sorry for the little pup, and pray she pulls through. Sad that one b'stard of an owner can inflict so much pain.... his dog may well pay with his life... who knows what kind of dog he could have been with proper training and care. Let's hope that guy gets his just due.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

that is one SICK owner. 

If the story is as the OP says it, I am disgusted right now. 

Right or wrong, that owner and I would have gone rounds. 

Unbelievable there are people like this in our world. Scary, actually.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Obviously this guy has issues. He seems to need attention and wants to get this through using his dog as a defense. Seems he's looking to seek out his insecurities through his dog making is dog be the bad a**! As he obviously has issues and hides behind a dog who knows no better than what his human teaches him.You have done the right thing in telling who owns the dog and telling where he lives. Kudos to you for your heroics! Its the polices job to deal with culprits such as this and they well should! People in this sad state of mind deserve to be punished for their evil deeds.
Now I am hoping all goes well for the curious puppy! The puppy sounds like just that a sweet puppy who I pray turns out just fine after all the horrible maliciousness it survived.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

This story is 100% true. This guy gets a thrill from it. I just finished walking my dog and passed him on the way. Once again his dog was lunging and he was encouraging it. So I followed him from a distance his whole walk till he eventually went home..my intent was to make him nervous. I think its working as everyone on this block does that to him now.

Edit- I decided I would call in a complaint. So I called the city and let them know about him and how he tells his dog to bite mine and how hes nipped mine before after the dog dragged him over. I told them no blood was drawn and no vet bills resulted but I figured the more people that came forward the better. So now this guy has my complaint and the puppy he attacked complaint against him.


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

If you want to light a fire under the police/animal control, you need to tell your story to the local media. I don't know about your state, but here he could be barred from owning any animals - sounds like he's actually training his dog to fight...


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I am in Ontario, Canada. If nothing gets done about this I plan to tell the owners of the puppy to contact the local newspapers and news stations.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Absolutely awful, I feel bad for the dog for it has to be raised by an idiot. Perhaps he shouldn't be walking his dog when other people/dogs are out. I have a dog aggressive/reactive gsd. He was exposed to lots of different dogs and people as a puppie plus did great in obedience but as a puppy he was charged at numerous times and nipped at by several off leash dogs in the military community. After these incidents he has always been leary of other dogs. I believe his aggression was caused from this but I dont believe I am a bad pet parent. Because of this, I only walk him late at night when I know people wont be out. If you know your dog behaves like this, keep them away from others. As for the guy egging his dog on, he shouldn't be allowed to have any animal, period I sure hope the puppy will be ok.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Just a horrifying situation. OMG. It needs to be made as public as possible as quickly as possible so animal control and public officials are forced to do something to this jerk, if things have gone down as stated. My heart breaks for this puppy and the owners.

We had a recent situation where one of my co-workers cats was shot with a crossbow by their neighbor. It is a long involved story, but they plastered it all over Facebook, and state representatives and PA Dept of Ag which is the governing body here for animal control are involved. Several organizations have held fundraisers for Oscar the cat, the State Rep has been involved, and Rescue Ink even came for Oscar's Day at the Lake. Likely if you google Oscar Flecha the cat's name it will pop up. Facebook, Twitter whichever, make it public, get the word out. Contact Rescue Ink at their facebok page and likely they will plaster it all over too. Oscar was a lucky cat, lost about 5 of his 9 lives I am sure, but a wonderful vet, did a great job, and the rest of us just went crazy finding support for such heinous treatment of animals. That man should not be allowed to have that dog, he is raising a dog who will be a danger in the future, but then we already know that. Perhaps in the right hands the dog could still be rehabilitated too, but right now I would suggest to the family and the neighborhood to ban together and make lots of noise through the media and facebook.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

another sad aspect of this is what will happen to HIS Dog.... what he's made it into, etc...

I have been close to a friends new Pit Bull the last few weeks. He's less than 8 months old and has to be the friendliest, warmest, most fun Dog I've ever been around. I love seeing him any time I can... saddens me to see him and think to myself what some WOULD have turned him into. 

Why do these vast distances exist between human beings? It will forever perplex me. I see an organization like Best Friends...then we have guys like this? Sad.

Kudos to anyone up in Ontario who can help the situation.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Also, as a person who might reside in that neighborhood, I would just be so thoroughly disgusted, and concerned about walking my dogs as you are. Do not let the fact you are in Canada stop you. In Oscar's case he now has friends in Germany, Italy, South America, other states in the US, it does not matter. Rescue Ink may be here in the states based in NY but they would still probably jump on the bandwagon and spread awareness of the situation. Al Chernoff, Alley Cat has been great in Oscar's case. We were totally shocked at the support that was out there when this happened to Oscar, there are plenty of people who will avidly support animal welfare and step up to voice their support for the family of the puppy and your neighborhood.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

one aspect of this fool is that I would be surprised that...once this gets out into the media/in front of some folks up in Canada....if it didn't create one helluva outrage. This guys behavior sounds so agressively and outwardly apalling that the public will go nuts over it. 

You know what you SHOULD DO? Get this SOB on videotape doing this crap...put this idiot right on the news.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

The City called me back today and said they wont be doing anything about it. They said it is the owners responsibility to do something about it. Said they had to go to the courthouse and file a suit under the Dog owners liability act. So much for justice.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> The City called me back today and said they wont be doing anything about it. They said it is the owners responsibility to do something about it. Said they had to go to the courthouse and file a suit under the Dog owners liability act. So much for justice.



K9, you need media. Media, as much as we all hate it at times....can help in these situations. Bad politics, pissed off constituency...things get rolling faster. 

Canada seems pretty liberal...animal welfare advocacy, etc... Seems like you could really stir things up. Sorry, thats what it takes.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I will mention it the the puppy's owners when I speak to them later this evening or tm. The city said they had to take him to court themselves. So they just need to do the legwork. Everyone is telling me that this guy did take measures to prevent it. His dog was leashed, the puppy wasnt and ran up to the dog and got attacked. Everyone on the other forum I am on is telling me the puppy deserved and and hopefully it will teach the owners to keep it leashed.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> Everyone on the other forum I am on is telling me the puppy deserved and and hopefully it will teach the owners to keep it leashed.


That's just ridiculous. A playful puppy going up to say Hi to another dog should NEVER get mauled...


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> Everyone on the other forum I am on is telling me the puppy deserved and and hopefully it will teach the owners to keep it leashed.


What the hell kind of forum is that? Just because a puppy is off leash (it was on its own property, right?) doesn't give some social misfit the right to maul it. Wow, this guy ought to be locked up for cruelty to animals, including cruelty to his own which he has undoubtedly ruined for life. Disgusting.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well can people here help me look up the DOLA (Dog owners Liability act) for Ontario? I can find it but I just wanna see if others can provide newer or different information than what I can find. I am going to print it and bring it over to them tonight. If it goes to court what should they say when they are asked why the dog was off leash? Like how or what would they say if the guy decides to say " Well their dog wasnt leashed, so why should I get in trouble for my dog being leashed?"..


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I have to strrongly second the media idea posted by Kevin Bradley and myself, concurrently with the owners following through with anything they can do legally. Whether the pup got in the grown dog's face or not, the pup was on it's owners property. Honestly, you have to make it public, raise the level of outrage. Someone else's dog and/or a person will get hurt again with this guys idiot attitude. You can PM me if you want and I can get you some links for Facebook, or if you get it into the news let me know, I can put it on my page and "spread" the word far and wide. If the owners start their own facebook page they can get the ball rolling that way too.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

As someone mentioned previously, get his actions on tape. You may have to spend a pretty penny, but get a small camera that could be somewhat concealed from view. If you can get his actions, his goading the dog, and not doing anything about the aggression, on tape, then that will be hard evidence against him, that he provokes these attacks. It will also prove that he has no remorse in his actions, because he's not afraid to continue goading his dog into action, and taking him out on the streets.

Also remember to mention that someone else, other than the puppy, could have been severely injured in trying to get this dog off of the puppy. Dogs aren't always in their right mind when they're in a situation like that, and they'll attack anything in their way without processing it completely. The dog could have been a liability to the children on the block. Dogs can be a lethal weapon, and he's certainly using that dog as such.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds to me like Mr Testosterone needs a visit from Rescue Ink himself. They'll sort him out.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now what is happening with this poor pup? What are the people actualy doing now? Hopefully they are really doing some major action against the BEAST! I dont know if any of this helps you at all but its worth the reads!

Dog Law :: Dangerous Dogs > Dangerous Dog Laws :: DogLaw.HugPug.com

http://www.dogster.org/dogcourt.pdf

Citrus: When a dog bites a dog, what can be done?

DOG BITE LAW - What To Do If Your Dog Is Injured Or Killed


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well the puppy ran off the owners property to say hi to this dog. I am hearing reports both dogs were on city property, then I am hearing the puppy was on the neighbours property. The owner saw the dog coming and went to grab the puppy but she was a millisecond to late in grabbing the puppy before it darted off property.

Not sure if I can post these links here but if not just remove them. This is the two threads I created on Dogster. As you can see people on their basically said the puppy's owners got what they deserved.

Anyone know Ontario laws regarding dog attacks? - Dog Laws & Legislation Forum

Update on Attacked Puppy - Dog Laws & Legislation Forum

I dont favour that forum because of their views on certain things. I mostly am on it for the raw feeding subforum. 

The puppy comes home tonight from the vet, the vet inserted steel plates in the dogs arm. Both bones in the arm (smaller and larger) were broken and the X-ray made it seem like a clean break, but when the vet went in he described the bone like when you go to split a piece of fresh wood it peels..thats what the bone did. They plan to give a total bill, copy it with a vet statement, write a letter saying along the lines of 

" The vet bill your dog caused totaled X amount of dollars, we would like you to pay this vet bill and any after care costs associated with the injury your dog caused up to one year (this includes x-rays and any further surgeries). We ask that you please contact us via this number and if you decide not to we will have no choice but to pursue legal actions, here is a copy of DOLA for you to read through."

Maybe he will just pay up and that will be that, but if they dont I think they are aiming to have a muzzle order in place through DOLA. Also with any order in place and automatic spay/neuter order is given within 30 days. So this guy would have to have his dog neutered. If he doesnt follow this order or any order he gets, its a $10,000 fine and or 6 months in jail.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just an update

I went and visited with the puppy today and shes bouncy and her bubbly self. She has a soft cast on her leg, is on pain meds etc. She goes back to the vet tm to get them changed. Shes got the cone on her head and looks so darn cute. Last night I passed her with Lincoln and she wanted to play. So we are thinking maybe this attack hasnt changed her ways towards other dogs.

I grabbed the guys license plate number and the owner of the puppy had a friend run it for her (hes a cop) and we got the guys name so they can now file for court


----------

